# From Software sold to Kadokawa games.



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2014)

> Japanese publisher Kadokawa today announced that it has acquired Dark Souls studio From Software, with the aim to take advantage of the company's worldwide influence.
> 
> From Software, which is also known for series like Armored Core and Tenchu, will now work alongside Kadokawa Games, the umbrella company's existing video game subsidiary, and the two companies will assist each other when it comes to development and marketing.
> 
> ...



The lesser of two evils?  

We'll see.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm surprised Kadokawa has the means to acquire them, their games don't seem to be big sellers or anything.
Then again how successful is KanColle?


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2014)

man.........

if Dark Souls quality dips...............


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm surprised Kadokawa has the means to acquire them, their games don't seem to be big sellers or anything.
> Then again how successful is KanColle?



They're also big publishers of manga and anime, and are only fairly recent adventurers into video games.  They also have mad dosh from browser and mobile games, but, yes, their publishing pedigree is quite... niche and mediocre, for the most part.

I'll bet it's going to suck for anyone who's a fan of any of their other IPs aside from Dark Souls.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 28, 2014)

Start worrying.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I'm surprised Kadokawa has the means to acquire them, their games don't seem to be big sellers or anything.
> Then again how successful is KanColle?



Kancolle is very popular from what I can tell. Though this is surprising as Kadokawa mainly deals with anime. Not sure what they'll do with the Dark Souls series.

Maybe a Dark Souls anime is possible now too.



Edit: Okay upon looking at Kancolle its easy to say they are VERY popular. I've been seeing it alot more lately too so I guess I should've known.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 28, 2014)

dark souls animu, mango and merchandise please.

I wonder how this affects the rumoured demons souls 2, I feel like it'd increase the chances of it happening.


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2014)

touch the demon inside me


----------



## random user (Apr 28, 2014)

dark souls animu I'd watch


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2014)

Rather see an Armored Core anime first.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 28, 2014)

Namco own Dark Souls, like how Sony own Demon's Souls


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 28, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> Namco own Dark Souls, like how Sony own Demon's Souls



You sure about that?

I keep reading that Namco just publish Dark Souls in the west.


----------



## random user (Apr 28, 2014)

yea, namco-bandai is just an international publisher, it owns nothing


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, new IP lovers will be happy, as the press release states explicitly that the plan is to use both Kadokawa Games and From Software's strengths in synergy to create new IP on the new platforms with an eye on the west.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 28, 2014)

Dark Souls accessories galore confirmed!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 28, 2014)

Dark Souls anime would be cool. I hope From doesn't have to compromise a single bit on the next souls game because of this purchase.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 28, 2014)

Coming soon, Dark Souls: Prepare to play as your waifu edition


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 28, 2014)

Waifus costumes confirmed.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 28, 2014)

>dark souls anime

No thanks.  It'll be Berserk all over again.  One of the few series that would need a massive budget to properly create, and does not have the massive draw to pull in big name, expensive animation studios and directors.  

I'll totally be knee deep in figures and merchandise, though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2014)

KyoAni or Ufotable animated Dark Souls and I'm in. This is getting ahead of myself though.


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >dark souls anime
> 
> No thanks.  It'll be Berserk all over again.  One of the few series that would need a massive budget to properly create, and does not have the massive draw to pull in big name, expensive animation studios and directors.
> 
> I'll totally be knee deep in figures and merchandise, though.



except the Berserk anime and movies were awesome


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2014)

random user said:


> dark souls animu I'd watch


no talking

only blood

I can tell you are the type who enjoys that

[maniacal laughter]


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2014)

IT IS ONLY HUMAN TO COMMIT A SIN

EHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 28, 2014)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> KyoAni or Ufotable animated Dark Souls and I'm in. This is getting ahead of myself though.



>implying KyoAni isn't too busy pumping out Free sequels.


----------



## The World (Apr 28, 2014)

>Free


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> >implying KyoAni isn't too busy pumping out Free sequels.



tbh haven't even seen Free yet. Not sure if I wanna either....


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 29, 2014)

The World said:


> except the Berserk anime and movies were awesome



The movies are OK for the most part, but CG can be really cheap at times.

The anime is like a violent saturday morning cartoon--choppy, full of QUALITY and ugly.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 29, 2014)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> tbh haven't even seen Free yet. Not sure if I wanna either....



Honestly it isn't that bad, but you know exactly who KyoAni was appealing too.


----------



## random user (Apr 29, 2014)

The World said:


> except the Berserk anime and movies were awesome


Except they weren't.
Movies were cheap and meandering, not doing any justice.
Tv show is just pointless as it cut and censored almost everything out.

Both spent too much time on Golden Age which is like 1/5 of the actual story. It's like if Midgar prologue in FF7 took 60 hours to beat.


----------



## Lord Yu (Apr 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9-ucurFlT6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 30, 2014)

Esura said:


> Rather see an Armored Core anime first.



>dat feel of never seeing Nineball Seraph in glorious 1080p


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2014)

If Kadokawa is smart they will take a hands off approach to From Software.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 30, 2014)

Dream said:


> If Kadokawa is smart they will take a hands off approach to From Software.



Like Sega/Sammy (supposedly) has with Atlus... so far.


----------

